# Picking up a Golden Palomino tomorrow



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Well my fiance found her dream horse so we're going to take a look at her tomorrow, but will most likely be getting her as long as everything checks out. She's a coming 3 y.o. AQHA filly. 

Bloodlines: Color My Impressions Quarter Horse


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

wow she's very pretty wish my boy went that dark


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, very pretty girl! That must be exciting. Congrats on her if you do get her!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She's very pretty. Good luck!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

what a beautiful girly and she has a beautiful long mane! i wish whiskeys mane would grow long!


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

She is just perfect! I really love her color and mane.  Amazing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful filly. Check that she is HYPP N/N before buying her.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I like palominos and my daughter used to own two of them Happy Hancock Band and Sun Satin Scamp. We lost Happy almost two years ago...Scampi was not good in our herd. My daughter's only requirement with a new horse was that it not be YELLOW!

Happy (RIP, we will always miss you)










And Scampi


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> Check that she is HYPP N/N before buying her.


Especially since she is Impressive bred fairly close on top and bottom.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, she's definitely N/N. I've already made sure of that...


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

she's really pretty! Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Best of luck, she looks like a nice mare! What does he plan on using her for?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Best of luck, she looks like a nice mare! What does he plan on using her for?


Actually I'm the guy, my fiance's a she though 

Anyways, mainly going to be a trailhorse, but also starting to get into sorting, penning, and maybe some cutting.


----------

